# Xbox one buyers



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Seen that game has xbox 1 in stock ..


Contemplating buying the xbox one + fifa 14 + forza 5 + dead rising 3 + 1 years xbox live for 570

Is this a good deal?

P.s dont say go buy ps4 ..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What about the PS4?:lol:

Both were in stock when I was in the games shops at the weekend. They were forcing you to buy it as a bundle and not the console on its own though. 

Horrible practice to get people to pay over the odds and buy games they don't want.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

what about the ps4 .. I dont like them

The bundle in my post is pretty much the games id like with it so no problem there .. i however already have xbox live so not really needed but can just add it on to my existing xbox live ..


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Xbox one £430
Forza 5 £55
Dead rising 3 £55
Xbox live £40
Fifa 14 £55 ( I think )

Total £635 if all brought separate ( day one editions had Fifa 14 for free ).

I have all the above but with COD Ghosts also .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> what about the ps4 .. I dont like them
> 
> The bundle in my post is pretty much the games id like with it so no problem there .. i however already have xbox live so not really needed but can just add it on to my existing xbox live ..


If you're getting the games you want, then it's not so bad then.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Kerr said:


> If you're getting the games you want, then it's not so bad then.


geuss im just questioning it because its alot of money .. have you got one urself?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> geuss im just questioning it because its alot of money .. have you got one urself?


It is a lot of money. That's what puts me off too.

I played Forza at the weekend. Although graphically it is very good, the gameplay is still very arcade like and physics very canned. It is fun though.

My fear is I spent all that money and my feelings stayed the same when I prefer realism.

I gave up iRacing on the PC as I didn't have enough time and dedication for it. I decided to sell my PC and steering when I moved house due to the lack of use.

I'm kind of thinking if I can make the time, I'd be far better putting the cash back into a PC and picking back up with iRacing.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nah come and join in the DW Forza BTCC racing we do on Sundays.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Kerr said:


> What about the PS4?:lol:
> 
> Both were in stock when I was in the games shops at the weekend. They were forcing you to buy it as a bundle and not the console on its own though.
> 
> Horrible practice to get people to pay over the odds and buy games they don't want.


+1 they have been using very under handed sale technics to get as much money out of the consumer as possible.SJ


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

John74 - how do you find the Xbox One? Worth the outlay? I am more interested in just Fifa 14 and have been tempted so far to pick up a console when they come into stock as an xmas prezzie for myself  - just like so many others, not sure whether its worth the outlay at the moment and havent been able to see one in action


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

benji1205 said:


> John74 - how do you find the Xbox One? Worth the outlay? I am more interested in just Fifa 14 and have been tempted so far to pick up a console when they come into stock as an xmas prezzie for myself  - just like so many others, not sure whether its worth the outlay at the moment and havent been able to see one in action


Theres a deal on amazong for the xbox one with fifa 14 for 449 they come innstock on the 21st and of u select expeided delivery ot will come before xmas .. thinking of getting this paclage myself


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

For me yes as I do spent a fair amount of time playing Forza and Call of Duty every week. The way I look at it is £430 for a console is a lot of money but I'm not likely to be buying another one for 6 or 7 years . Saying that I'm the first to admit I won't use or need everything it does. Kinect is always off , not interested in using the voice functions , Skype etc or using it to watch tv. 

I'm still enjoying though and there are some great looking games being worked on for future release for PS4 and Xbox One.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have fifa 14, forza 5 and bf4 on xbone.
Forza is a beautiful game and bf4 is very good.
My only issue is that the servers are crap.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Got my xbox one ordered today from game for the Day one edition with forza 5 and fifa 14 for 474  Couldint beat that!


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

I paid £520 for xbox one, fifa, forza and 12months live from game last friday.

xbox is a beast.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I cant wait but its looking increasingly like ill not have it for xmas as its still unshipped


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Check with Game Customer services but all consoles are shipped out Via DPD next day. If its in stock it should have been sent out


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Johnny_B said:


> Is this a good deal?
> 
> P.s dont say go buy ps4 ..


No, build a PC.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Still saying unshipped  .. but they said it would be dispatched by at latest friday and be hear for xmas ... i personally dnt see it


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone looking a xbox one basic pack no game I have a preorder that ends today the console is in south East London I have two guaranteed already in store so if anyone is looking one they will have to let me know ASAP as my reserve at argos ends today.SJ.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

im quite shocked .. this has just turned up at my door


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Johnny_B said:


> im quite shocked .. this has just turned up at my door


Good for you mate:thumb:get it set up and updated it's quite a lengthy process.SJ.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

not doing nothing yet till i enquire with game .. under my account it still says unshipped


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> not doing nothing yet till i enquire with game .. under my account it still says unshipped


I wouldnt worry too much GAME seem to have lost the plot. My mate got his PS4 delivered on the Friday of release and GAME were phoning him on the Monday apologising about his cancelled order


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

so i wired this all uo and im loving it! after being on chat with game they said there systems where messing up because of the traffic log they had .. and indeed they where! another xbox one came to my door this morning .. i flat out refused to take it because 1. im no that kind of person and 2. i didnt want another 474 pound coming out of my account


----------

